# Bye Bye James Jones?



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Mr. Jones seems to be positioning himself as the odd-man out in Portland. He looked like a steal in December, but now that the dust is settled, and you compare his numbers to other SF's, they don't look that great.

For example, he's only shooting 4% more from 3pt range than Travis Outlaw, and we know James isn't one to fill up the stat sheet. He's basically just a spot up 3pt shooter.

I still like Jones, but I think he knows that with the addition of Rudy, he won't get much playing time, which doesn't bode well for a contract year.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

I say we don't sign him next year. He is not worth the money and we have Outlaw. He is also injury prone.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

Sign him. Look at the comparative records when he's playing and when he isn't. Yes, he's a mite injury prone, but he's a perfect role-player. His value will only increase with Oden. He's a much smarter BBall player than any alternative we have at SF.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

This will be one of the many hard choices the Blazers will have to make and I know KP will make the right ones. If we resign Mr Jones cool! If not its going to suck but I think we will all get over it. Until he comes to the Rose Garden and lights us up with a bunch of threes!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

It is going to depend.

This season, it will be between him and Frye for the 10th spot of the rotation.

Also, if we do end up trading Outlaw to get something in return, that opens it up for Jones also. I'd rather have Jones than Frye, imo.

I like the second unit of...

Blake
Rudy
Jones
Outlaw
Pryzbilla


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*



MrJayremmie said:


> I like the second unit of...
> 
> Blake
> Rudy
> ...


Yeah thats pretty nice...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

^yea. The second unit would either be..

Blake | Blake
Rudy | Rudy
Jones | Outlaw
Outlaw | Frye
Pryzbilla | Pryzbilla

So either way. I'd rather keep an extra shooter than get a PF who will be the odd man out of the Aldridge, Oden and Pryz rotation, imo. But either way, that is a nice bench, with the starters of...

PG
Roy
Webster
Aldridge
Oden

If we end up drafting somebody like Eric Gordon, Westbrook or Bayless though, then he would be the PG of our second unit for next year, which is fine.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*



meru said:


> Sign him. Look at the comparative records when he's playing and when he isn't. Yes, he's a mite injury prone, but he's a perfect role-player. His value will only increase with Oden. He's a much smarter BBall player than any alternative we have at SF.


What he said!

Thank you all for not quoting Yega's post so I dont have to see it (he's on my ignore list). I'm sure its got some sort of crazy conspiracy theory in it. :biggrin:


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*



meru said:


> Sign him. Look at the comparative records when he's playing and when he isn't. Yes, he's a mite injury prone, but he's a perfect role-player. His value will only increase with Oden. He's a much smarter BBall player than any alternative we have at SF.


So where exactly is the "3rd" most dangerous city in America?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

Yah, let's not re-sign a guy who's a good outside shooter, plays smart defense and wants to be here.

Because that'd be stupid.

As for the injury prone stuff? Seriously? The first time he's missed a lot of games and now he's injury prone? 

Why oh why does anyone pay attention to this guy? And as for the "4%" shooting better, um...that would mean that Martell would have had 11 more three pointers (at a min). I'd take 11 more threes.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

I think it would be a mistake to re-sign Jones.

He only opts out if he thinks he can get a decent multi-year deal. At his age,the players the Blazers have at the SF position (plus trying to aquire a lock down defender SF)and the roster issues . . . I don't see Jones fitting into the long term plans.

Jones has a place somewhere . . . it reminds me of the Ime situation.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I think it would be a mistake to re-sign Jones.
> 
> He only opts out if he thinks he can get a decent multi-year deal. At his age,the players the Blazers have at the SF position (plus trying to aquire a lock down defender SF)and the roster issues . . . I don't see Jones fitting into the long term plans.
> 
> Jones has a place somewhere . . . it reminds me of the Ime situation.


I'd agree with that. I feel kinda bad letting him go, but Travis and Martell are improving as well.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

yeah and FRYE is a nice young body that has improved, not a world beater but on a 2/3 unit as a pf or c he is nice to have. 

wacky line up of the day:

Roy 
Rudy
Aldridge 
FRYE 
ODEN 

would you rather keep Frye or Jrob...?

is it just me or does it seem that Jrob doesnt really want to be a blazer?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

seems we have this sort of question about Jones every week. My take hasn't changed.

He's currently the club's best SF. Dude is 27 years old and should have his best years ahead of him. If his knees aren't thought to be a longterm concern, and he can be signed to a reasonable deal (4M per or so) then I'm for keeping *and* starting him. I think he'd be very nice along side Greg.

STOMP


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*



Yega1979 said:


> ... we know James isn't one to fill up the stat sheet. He's basically just a spot up 3pt shooter.





World B Free said:


> I say we don't sign him next year. He is not worth the money and we have Outlaw. He is also injury prone.


James Jones has way more basketball knowledge than Travis Outlaw, and while he may not "fill up the stat sheet," he is amazingly good at doing things that don't show up in the stat sheet. He boxes out guys so that someone else can get the rebound. He knocks a ball loose so someone else gets a steal. He makes an extra pass that leads to the assist for an easy basket. He makes the smart foul to save two points. James Jones is a keeper. If the Blazers lose him, it's not the end of the world, but it would be a loss. I vote to keep him, no doubt.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

We have three stars in our starting lineup next year: Roy, Oden and Aldridge. The other two starters should be good role players: Blake and Jones fit the bill perfectly. Rudy will be our star 6th man. Outlaw should be another key bench player. Outlaw doesn't fit as a SF with our projected starters as well as Jones does. As for Webster - I hope he's doing well elsewhere. He plays his best when filling in for Roy, and I hope Rudy will do that better.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

Jones lays another goose egg. I don't know of any other shooters worth of the label "consistant" have had a this long of a cold streak.


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*



MrJayremmie said:


> It is going to depend.
> 
> This season, it will be between him and Frye for the 10th spot of the rotation.
> 
> ...


If Blake is the second unit PG, who is the first unit PG?

JAFO


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*



MrJayremmie said:


> ^yea. The second unit would either be..
> 
> Blake | Blake
> Rudy | Rudy
> ...


Mea Culpa! Didn't see this until after I posted the previous. Jones is a good role player but it looks like he has some bad wheels and may be injury prone (somewhat like Joel). If the team wants to keep him, and if he wants to stay, Jones will accept the Blazers' minimum offer. If Jones tries for more money, he should be let go. In either case, think Webster will still be the starting SF and Travis will be back-up SF and PF. 

JAFO


----------



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

I'm not sure I want him back after last nights performance.......yes, he seems injury prone and Frye has been looking pretty good lately.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

Take this for what it is worth:

Jones: in his NBA career has played 287 games/5727 minutes. He has averaged 7 PPG and 2.6 RPG.

Outlaw: 282 games/5597 minutes, 8.6 PPG, 3.1 RPG.

The catch is, Jones is 4 years older than Travis! He played 4 years of respectable college ball, and was still only a late 2nd round pick. He has done OK for himself (given where he was drafted) but at the end of the day he is still a streak shooter with a bad wheel. WYSIWYG.

We should be able to do better.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

I'm not sure I'd dump Jones just because he's had a month long shooting slump, but management does have something of a dilemma with this team of too many bodies and not enough minutes to go around.

I think it all comes down to whether or not he opts out, if he starts pushing for 4.5 mil+ then I think you can let him walk, if he decides to skip his option and come back then he's a great deal at 3.2 (IIRC). 

The more I look at this year's roster the more I think Travis could be the odd man out, he's had a breakout year, but he still hasn't demonstrated an ability to defend at the 3, he's still a little small to play the 4, and still tries to take it one-on-one too often. Just on bball IQ alone I think you'd have to say Jones is a better fit, and likely more needed for his veteran presence, more comfortable from beyond the arc, and plays pretty good defense.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

I think even if Frye and Outlaw came back, Jones is the type of guy that wouldn't mind being the 11th man, as long as the team is winning. He can come in for 5-10 minutes a game and give you some shooting and smart bball, and then sit. And he has a small contract to work with.

Frye is showing alot lately. I was sooo impressed by his game vs. the Kings.. even more than the Laker game. I'm loving his rebounding. Offensively and Defensively.

I would hate to lose Travis. The kid is such a good spark off the bench, if our starters can't score. He is improving so much, i can't even imagine how good he will be next year.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> I'm not sure I'd dump Jones just because he's had a month long shooting slump, but management does have something of a dilemma with this team of too many bodies and not enough minutes to go around.
> 
> I think it all comes down to whether or not he opts out, if he starts pushing for 4.5 mil+ then I think you can let him walk, if he decides to skip his option and come back then he's a great deal at 3.2 (IIRC).
> 
> The more I look at this year's roster the more I think Travis could be the odd man out, he's had a breakout year, but he still hasn't demonstrated an ability to defend at the 3, he's still a little small to play the 4, and still tries to take it one-on-one too often. Just on bball IQ alone I think you'd have to say Jones is a better fit, and likely more needed for his veteran presence, more comfortable from beyond the arc, and plays pretty good defense.


Travis is still under contract for another year with a player option after that. Hes only making 4M per in both of those years. If he plays anything like this year next year, he'll be due for a raise and opt out. Martell is under contract for another season too making about the same money as TO. After next season he's a RFA due at least a qualifying offer raise.

Basically it's approaching decision time on all 3 guys. For me choosing who I want to hold onto, I rate/value them best to least, Travis Jones Webster. 

STOMP


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

I disagree. The only casualties we'll see from this year's team are Wafer, Miles, and possibly LaFrentz. That'll give us two/three open spots for Rudy and our draft pick(s). The three we won't suit up for games will be LaFrentz, McBob, and whomever isn't performing well in practice/injured. If that's Jones, then that's where he'll be, but he and this team are going to be together for at least another year. I can't imagine we'd drop somebody because of one bad month, and it's real easy to get down on a guy during a slump out of an otherwise great first season with a new team.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

Jones is too one-dimensional. And he's streaky. Plus his skills have peaked. And his defensive skills were exaggerated. If he's not hitting his threes then he's useless. He's a nice vet to have but I wouldn't keep him at the expense of Webster, Outlaw or Rudy Fernandez. Someone mentioned Ime. I think he would be a better fit with the team next year. Veteran, smart, good defender, can hit the occasional jumper. With Aldridge, Roy and Oden that's the kind of SF we need in the rotation.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mrkorb said:


> I disagree. The only casualties we'll see from this year's team are Wafer, Miles, and possibly LaFrentz. That'll give us two/three open spots for Rudy and our draft pick(s). The three we won't suit up for games will be LaFrentz, McBob, and whomever isn't performing well in practice/injured. If that's Jones, then that's where he'll be, but he and this team are going to be together for at least another year. I can't imagine we'd drop somebody because of one bad month, and it's real easy to get down on a guy during a slump out of an otherwise great first season with a new team.


it doesn't seem that you are aware of Jones's contract status. He has one year remaining at 3M but has the option to opt out and become a UFA. Unless his knees are truly messed up, its very likely he will be testing the market this off season.

STOMP


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*



Goldmember said:


> Jones is too one-dimensional. And he's streaky. Plus his skills have peaked. And his defensive skills were exaggerated. If he's not hitting his threes then he's useless. He's a nice vet to have but I wouldn't keep him at the expense of Webster, Outlaw or Rudy Fernandez. Someone mentioned Ime. I think he would be a better fit with the team next year. Veteran, smart, good defender, can hit the occasional jumper. With Aldridge, Roy and Oden that's the kind of SF we need in the rotation.


Ridiculous. No one knows if Jones has peaked, and when he's not making three's, he's still an above-average defender, one of the smartest players on the Blazers, and a reliable free-throw shooter. Sure, he's gone through a rough patch of shooting, and it probably won't be the last time. I'm not saying we should keep Jones over Frye, Webster, Outlaw, or Fernandez (or that Jones would be even remotely "untouchable" in a trade scenario), but I don't see letting him walk for nothing is a smart move, based on talent and what Jones brings to the team.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*

The only way i don't see Jones coming back is if he opts out and asks for more money.

But the way Frye is playing, he is working for a spot on thsi roster next year.

I see Frye bolting from here is he is offered a starting position on another team though.

It will be tough. We have to remember we need a PG, but also remember Rudy and Greg are coming over. Also that we do somehow need to consolidate the roster.

I'm really excited to see what will happen this off-season. I hope KP works around the draft, as there is some players there that would be sexy for us. Last night, Mike Rice said that this off-season should be the most crazy for a Blazer fan. More crazy than the previous two.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> The only way i don't see Jones coming back is if he opts out and asks for more money.


in all likelihood he'll be opting out and seeking as much money as he can get... not my druthers, but I think he'll be elsewhere next year.



> But the way Frye is playing, he is working for a spot on thsi roster next year.
> 
> I see Frye bolting from here is he is offered a starting position on another team though.


Teams don't offer starting positions, they offer contracts. But he's already under contract through next season (at only 3M) so he's not leaving unless Portland trades him.

STOMP


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*



STOMP said:


> Travis is still under contract for another year *with a player option after that*. Hes only making 4M per in both of those years. If he plays anything like this year next year, he'll be due for a raise and opt out. Martell is under contract for another season too making about the same money as TO. After next season he's a RFA due at least a qualifying offer raise.
> 
> Basically it's approaching decision time on all 3 guys. For me choosing who I want to hold onto, I rate/value them best to least, Travis Jones Webster.
> 
> STOMP


it's a team option, not a player option.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> it's a team option, not a player option.


I just re-checked matters... my bad!

I only think that raises his relative value as trade bait or for retaining. 4M a year through the next two seasons for Travis is cheap.

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*



> in all likelihood he'll be opting out and seeking as much money as he can get... not my druthers, but I think he'll be elsewhere next year.


Yea, if he does opt out and look for more money, i don't expect him here either.



> Teams don't offer starting positions, they offer contracts. But he's already under contract through next season (at only 3M) so he's not leaving unless Portland trades him.


I understand. But i feel choosing him over somebody else is tough, because i have a feeling that once his contract is up (in a year?) that he won't come back as a backup.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> I understand. But i feel choosing him over somebody else is tough, because i have a feeling that once his contract is up (in a year?) that he won't come back as a backup.


which is why drafting a big wouldn't be a bad idea... the backup minutes could be available in just another season. Unless KP is _movin' on up_ in the draft order, I doubt any of the guys projected in Portland's general area will be factoring much in the rotation next year. Looking down the line they've really got potential needs everywhere but shooting guard. 

...but as I read the tea leaves I'm seeing them packaging the pick with a player or two for a vet starter... probably a SF

STOMP


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*



MrJayremmie said:


> The only way i don't see Jones coming back is if he opts out and asks for more money.
> 
> But the way Frye is playing, he is working for a spot on thsi roster next year.
> 
> ...


If Wild Rice says it's going to be crazy I believe it; that guy wrote the book on "crazy"

As for Frye bolting, I'm not sure I see it; he seems to have really embraced being a Portlander ... that doesn't necessarily means he plays out his career here in favor of a better offer somewhere else, but it does tell me that he wants to be here and isn't just trying to audition for his next gig somewhere else.

I do agree that roster consolidation is on the horizon, but with Miles (hopefully) being medically retired, Wafer likely walking at the end of his contract by the end of the week, McBob probably being expendable, and Jarret and Raef probably moved in some kind of trade this summer. I think there will still be plenty of room to add Rudy and Greg without shedding personnel (finding minutes for everyone is a different matter). I have nothing to go on but a gut feeling, but I still think KP is going to stick to his "baking the cake" plan and there won't be major roster upheaval until he's had another year to get a good look at guys like Jones, Frye, Martell and even Travis.

I wonder what teams would be willing to give up for Jack, Raef's expiring deal, and our 13th pick (maybe even some second rounders thrown in)?


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

The weird thing is that Jones's midseason injury and late season poor shooting may make him more likely to stay a Blazer next year, because it hurts his value as a free agent and makes opting out of his present contract more of a risk.

For the long term, whether we try to keep him I think depends on how productive we expect him to be, which is hard to judge with the inconsistency this year. He went from very hot to very cold. It seems like injury might be the cause of that, and if so, then it's a question of the nature of the injury and the long-term prognosis. If it isn't, then it's an even tougher question.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

STOMP 
whenever I see your avi I think of Kenneth Briggs. 
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W61VK6JDUTw&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W61VK6JDUTw&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

2k said:


> STOMP
> whenever I see your avi I think of Kenneth Briggs.
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W61VK6JDUTw&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W61VK6JDUTw&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Damn that is one ugly looking kid. I remember watching that, I think a couple years back.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

2k said:


> STOMP
> whenever I see your avi I think of Kenneth Briggs.


I can't say I tune in for Idol, but I clicked your link and knew just what you were talking about when he was staring like a deer in the headlights while waiting in line. 

But just to make it clear, my avitar pic was shot first thing in the morning... I usually don't have such big circles under my eyes :wink:

STOMP


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Bring back Veektor.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wow i hate idol that just proves what i feel about the show...waste of time and energy.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

*Re: bye bye James Jones?*



Public Defender said:


> Ridiculous. No one knows if Jones has peaked, and when he's not making three's, he's still an above-average defender, one of the smartest players on the Blazers, and a reliable free-throw shooter. Sure, he's gone through a rough patch of shooting, and it probably won't be the last time. I'm not saying we should keep Jones over Frye, Webster, Outlaw, or Fernandez (or that Jones would be even remotely "untouchable" in a trade scenario), but I don't see letting him walk for nothing is a smart move, based on talent and what Jones brings to the team.


Jones is what, 27? I think we've seen his best and he's not going to get better at this point. When he's not making threes he's an adequate defender but so are a lot of other SF's out there that can do more. I don't care if they keep him or trade him. IMO his shooting slump made him the most expendable of all the wing players.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Jones line from the Memphis game:

20 points of 6-8 shooting, 6-7 from downtown, in 24:57 minutes. 

I figured since we were forgiving Jarrett Jack for his horrendous play over the entire season based on his last couple games, why not give James Jones a free pass as well?


----------

